# Good News



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

I'm not a regular poster but posted the other day about spotting on my first cycle of clomid.. 
well i really naughty and tested in the evening on 12 dpo (i think) (cd 26) and a faint positive appeared.. so I tested again this morning 13 dpo the line appear to be getting darker.. 
It is still early days and dh and I are not getting excited about it as we suffered a miscarriage in June this year.. 

Is it possible to get false positives on Clomid ?  also I do not have as many symptoms as I had with the miscarriage like sore boobies does anyone know if this is a bad sign ?

Christina x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Clomid can't give false positive on hpts...hpts detect hcg hormone....so looks like its good news !!!!

I wouldn't worry too much about the no symptoms...we're all completely different so just cos one person gets them doesn't necessarily mean you will...symptoms can come and go and vary with all of us...

Congratulations !!  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

looks like congratulations is in order you cant get a false positive off clomid as it doesn't contain any hcg so well done to you 

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  WELL DONE  

Jane xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats great news!! congrats to you!!

Emma xx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

That's great news - Congratulations !


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations
Wishing you a happy nine months!

    

Take things easy
strawbs xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG - Congratulation!!!!!

 

Neave
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Another BFP!!! woo-hooo

Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages.. I really want to thank you for your support (while I was lurking!) and I hope you all get your deserved BFP. xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Christina,

I've just got a   today and i am in shock    I keep thinking is it right, but i know that HPT are 99% reliable and mine was dark right away!  I read the leaflet and it said clomid can not alter the results!!   I had some weird spotting, which i never get which is what made me test. Like you, im not gonna tell anyone as its early days and i had a m/c at 5 half weeks and ectopic (twins) at 6 half last year which was quite traumatic so scared its gonna happen again. Hopefully not!!

Best of luck to u         keep in touch.  Jo xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations Christina.  Excellent news!

Tx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Christina I'm really pleased to hear your happy news.

well done and enjoy your pregnancy.

Tilda xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi again Christina
I noticed you did the sperm meets the egg plan?  did you do that this month? x


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations Jo!!!
When is your due date ? 

Have you got any symptoms yet ?

Hi Flowerpot..yes we followed the sperm meets egg plan as much as we could this month.. we bedded the night after the last clomid pill so cd 6 and then we had guests and we knackered so we bedded again on cd 14, then cd15, cd16, cd17 and then I had to fend dh off and bedded one last time on cd 19 !!
I thought it might be worth a shot as before we would normally bed around time of ovulation ..

I am so anxious at the moment deperatly trying to ignore that I'm pregnant as it is still very early days.. that is the bummer when you take an early test !!

I not going to get a blood test done, but I will make an appointment to see consultant in a couple of weeks and get a scan done hopefully it will be good news.

C x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

No not worked it out yet, have you? will let you know,  im trying not to think abut it either, scared it will go wrong! Gulp. got apt with Dr on fri and expcet they will do a 6 week scan to make sure not another ectopic - hope not, that was well scarey!!!  Keep in contact, just feel tired today, spotting gone away - oh and feel hungry?! then i do sometimes anyhow = was just gonna go on a diet - good excuse not to now  

TC Jo xxxx          

Update:  Worked out my due dat - 16th May OMG!!!!


----------

